# Addicting game - paper plane



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

http://flightsimx.cyclops.amnesia.com.au/

My best so far is 53.472.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

59.334


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Its hard man. People got like 90.+

up to 65.376


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

55.234m is my best, i tried like 30 times tho lol


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

62.294


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

81.55 yaaaaa


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

100.355 nukkaaa haha


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow thats along ways, i can only get by the jungle gym or a little past that


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

damn... thought my 76.544 was doing something...









randy
CFB


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

damn thing is hard to do


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Got another great one... a Yeti using a flamingo as a driver and a penguin as a golf ball... also, very addicting

http://www.bigducky.com/games/penguin-2.htm

Enjoy
Randy
CFB


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

66.284


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

52.32!

edit: 58.08 yeaaa what


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

90.43m. anyone get the plane to loop yet?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I cant get out the window. Any time it looks like its going fast enough, I hit the fan.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

IVE ONLY GOT OUT THE WINDOW 2 TIMES............ once i hit the chimney and stopped and the other i went only 52 something


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

mdrs said:


> 90.43m. anyone get the plane to loop yet?


Yea mine looped 4 times when it went 100. I thought it was just going to crash, but I guess more loops farther it goes.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> I cant get out the window. Any time it looks like its going fast enough, I hit the fan.


keep the plane along the floor as you throw it. you want it to be climbing as it's going out the window, imo.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

71.1m


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

turn up the sensitivity of your mouse in windows options...








77.160 is my best... .


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

well this game is sweet my best so far is 75.12


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

mdrs said:


> turn up the sensitivity of your mouse in windows options...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both good tips. I finally made it out the window! hehehe ty guys


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I just hit 92.34









I noticed one of the tips said to aim slightly down so it can climb. that has been working well when starting half way up and dipping almost to the floor, then it climbs and sails out the window.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i got 91.799m


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You'll like this one then:

http://solidworkspilot.com/?id=106240&email=


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't have a real mouse, just the lap top touch pad, and that paper airplane game is shite for me.









The yeti game however is plenty of fun.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i keep playing this game lol mty best score so far was 83.29


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Mettle said:


> I don't have a real mouse, just the lap top touch pad, and that paper airplane game is shite for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even begin to guess the countless hours I've played that Yeti game at an old job I used to have. Very addicting game.

Randy
CFB


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

just hit a personal best of 96.55 did two shots more of jamison to celebrate.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

68.75 so far...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

mdrs said:


> just hit a personal best of 96.55 did two shots more of jamison to celebrate.


That's the way to play!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

watermonst3rs said:


> just hit a personal best of 96.55 did two shots more of jamison to celebrate.


That's the way to play!

[/quote]

i DO love the Jamison. it's literally distilled Ireland.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

94.233...just got a new best


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how in the f*ck do you guys get out the damn window

im not going to bed until i get out the window. ive only got out 2 times........


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Its all about the smooothness of your stroke lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

woooooo hoo 69 baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I hit 88.417 but i cant get that high again, do u win a jet for being #1 or what


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn, that is a tough game.

The best I could muster up was like 14, lol.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't get 100 again if my life depended on it. I know it looped 4 times when it went 100.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

just hit 83.322....Must ....stop..... playing....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

69.9 looped 3 times...the best way to get out the window is to start in the middle, and go down at like a 25 degree angle, toward the floor...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually, edit...start close to the ceiling and fling it the same way, i just got a 91. flies close to the floor, and then pulls up just before the window, does a few loops and then cruises...haha.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

107.017


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

112.465


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I got 2 on my first try, but on my second i got 64.83


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Got a 94









I'm going for the top P-fury score!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

pioneer1976 said:


> 112.465


Damn out of 5 million players or whatever it says that a HIGH score. Wonder what top all time 5 scores are? Wish it had more levels and obsticles.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i just got 93.627 this game is so addicting


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

2.734 was my best--- pretty tough on a touch pad-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ r u serious??/


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

88.423 so far


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

111.569







rank 1073


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

whats ur strat do u start out high?? I do


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

coutl said:


> ^ r u serious??/


yeah... ?


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

coutl said:


> whats ur strat do u start out high?? I do


i beat the system...








drag the plane all the way left, till your mouse goes off the little game window thing. Then move it AROUND the game window to the right side, and it rockets the plane off the line.
I start as high as i can, then on the right side i bring the mouse back onto the screen where the wall meets the floor...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

9.88


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ when i tried that I always hit the fan


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

coutl said:


> ^ when i tried that I always hit the fan


weird.. im averaging 100+ with that technique...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

102.56







^^thats how i got 102


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

View attachment flight.htm









i got 110


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

awww snap 112.488 yay


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

some_kid said:


> whats ur strat do u start out high?? I do


i beat the system...








drag the plane all the way left, till your mouse goes off the little game window thing. Then move it AROUND the game window to the right side, and it rockets the plane off the line.
I start as high as i can, then on the right side i bring the mouse back onto the screen where the wall meets the floor...








[/quote]

you ruined it







Its not as fun now that I know how to cheat.

I still haven't beat my best from last night 100.028 but have got in the 90s 2 out of 5 tries, so it isn't gonna take long.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

if you come back on the screen a little higher than were the floor and wall meet it will just barely miss the top of the window. Going a little further that way.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

some_kid said:


> whats ur strat do u start out high?? I do


i beat the system...








drag the plane all the way left, till your mouse goes off the little game window thing. Then move it AROUND the game window to the right side, and it rockets the plane off the line.
I start as high as i can, then on the right side i bring the mouse back onto the screen where the wall meets the floor...








[/quote]

awww sh*t dude that really works. 113 on first try.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

what? what?












Spoiler



yea i did this with photoshop...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

wow pfury has officially hacked the game haha


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea im a fraud....

i bet the #1 spot isnt even that far.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

60.567 ----tried 15 times


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

112.56









133.288


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

havent been able to get higher than 77.263 but this game sure is addicting


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> what? what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thats awsome NJ


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

it was a joke. read the spoiler text.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

:laugh: O it was a joke


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

The best that I can get is 108.39. I have been playing this off and on since I saw this post yesterday!! THE LEER JET IS MINE and then I will pick up everyone on P-Fury and then a huge barrel party at 30,000 feet will commence!!!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hate this game.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I suck really bad at this game, and I pretty much just got pissed off at it really fast.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

pyrokingbrand said:


> The best that I can get is 108.39. I have been playing this off and on since I saw this post yesterday!! THE LEER JET IS MINE and then I will pick up everyone on P-Fury and then a huge barrel party at 30,000 feet will commence!!!


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

79.743m

Absolute luck, I had never even made it out the window before.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

106m


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my best is 90.955

so is there anything after the park??? anything else that might propel you farther like the fan and chimney kinda help with???


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmm i dont think so, my farthest is 113. something


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

any advice on getting farther? half the time im lucky to get out the window

when i get out the window i usually do a couple loops and then drift............ does anyone else do the loops at that stage? i notice a few people saying they doo loops at far distances


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Loops dont helps, put the airplane as far as you can in the top left corner then drag your mouse off the screen and drag it around to the right side and then put the mouse a lil above where the floor meets the wall and it will launch it real fast


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my new is 91.142


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HOLY f*ck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

113.900

i wish my computer worked with that whole print screen thing to show you all the proof!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Did u get that by what i told u to do?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

blazednosferatu said:


> Did u get that by what i told u to do?


yes sir


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I just got a 114. something


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

114.387


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

114.453


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

yea it's kinda easy now that someone found out the secret. my highest by slingin it was 100 though.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

is it just me or did they just add tohse powerlines with the crows sitting on them............... i dont remember them before. they dont obstruct you or anything but i never noticed them before


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

114.321...and yea i used the secret ._.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

blazednosferatu said:


> Loops dont helps, put the airplane as far as you can in the top left corner then drag your mouse off the screen and drag it around to the right side and then put the mouse a lil above where the floor meets the wall and it will launch it real fast


did anyone else notice that when you use this secret that they dont give you a global ranking?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i havent gotten a global ranking for a few days now. even when i DONT do the secret thing


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh yeah.....


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

dang


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

what are yall getting on the yetti golf? my farthest is 3381 and i have to say its much more fun than paper airplane.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

where is the yetti golf??? id like to play it


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

coutl said:


> where is the yetti golf??? id like to play it


creatures from below posted it on the first page.

http://www.bigducky.com/games/penguin-2.htm


----------



## fisher900 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ya 71 m, that is really addicting


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeti sports is sweet and addicting


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeti golf was pissin me off for awhile. Til I got 4137!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I hate that yeti golf, i cant get no where..... I wanna see someone get a 115 + on that airplane game cuz ive been trying soooo hard


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

3921 on the golf one.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

114.344 but my record is 114.387 lol my global record is 919 was 917 when i started tonight


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

114.757m, im ranked 318.. I bet the highest is like 114.9 something


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im 922 rank now


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't get 115. There's gotta be another technique. The secret gets me to 110-114 easily but it wont go past that.


----------



## fisher900 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yea, 112 is my best ( witht the cheat thing ) 78 is my best without


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

my best is 114.734 and that was around a day after this thread started. I was in 300th place and have sense dropped to 351. Another million throws sense then is why. There are alot of people chucking planes.

I also want to see the all time high scores, but would be suprized if any were much further than 120

if you want to up your chances, open like 4 tabs on your internet browser and get multiple going, so you dont have to wait for it to land before sending another plane.


----------



## fisher900 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ya 114.625, ranked 789 ( i think that its impossible to get over 116


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> 3921 on the golf one.


Jee thats good on the golf i usually get like 1k


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what trick


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

114.690 ranked 606


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

114.701 global rank 546


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

114.734 global rank 381


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn thing is pissing me off! hit like 55


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> I cant get out the window. Any time it looks like its going fast enough, I hit the fan.


x2 i cant get it out the window either...i tried at least 30-40 times


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I only got it out once.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

god damit i just tryed again a couple of times and i hit the bottom of the window....i have to get it out


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

84.188


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

114.802







Ranked 317


----------

